# Canon 6D(N) available?



## Click! (Jan 8, 2013)

On the cover page of the 6D users manual it is mentioned there are two versions of the Canon 6D (WG and N version) body. 

_" The Canon 6D(N) does not have the Wi-Fi and GPS explained in this document." _

Since I don't care about Wi-Fi nor GPS (or even video for that matter) I'm very much interested in the pricing difference between these two models. Has anyone seen the 6D(N) in stores yet?

Link to the user manual:

http://gdlp01.c-wss.com/gds/8/0300009238/01/eos6d-im-en.pdf

Click!


----------



## sandymandy (Jan 8, 2013)

I think the N will be sold in countires where WiFi or GPS isnt allowed for the public. Perhaps check North Korea vendors


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 8, 2013)

Indeed. Like the 600EX (no -RT) flash, it will be geographically restricted.


----------

